# Question about Look Out Dog car seat



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji is prone to motion sickness and we are going to take a 2 -hour car ride at the end of this month. He needs to look out and so I am considering to buy the Look Out Car seat.

I looked it up at this website:

http://www.hunterk9.com/site/870877/product/333

This car seat is for up to 18 lbs. The car seat comes with a harness. I will mostly use it in Honda Odyssy van. Benji is about 11.4 lbs and about 11 1/2" tall.

If you use this car seat, would you mind sharing your inputs?

Thank you.
Best,
Poornima


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't have this exact model, but one very similar. Kodi liked it for a while, but he is a beast in the car and only wants to sit in my lap. I gave it to my daughter, and her dogs love it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a very similar one and I use it all of the time. Lfung just got 3 for her dogs too and she says they are doing great in them. I use mine in the front seat of my Acura SUV. The airbag turn off automatically when there is so little weight. I used it when Brady was a puppy and then I got away from it. I started using it again a few months ago. We go out 4-5 times a week with it. Brady likes to be in the front where he can see me, I can touch him, and he can also see out the window. He also likes to have the air blowing on him. He would prefer to be in my lap, but that is not an option. I would try to take him out a few times before the trip to see how he does. Brady doesn't have problems with motion sickness.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I actually think mine is the same, just a different color.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the SNOOZER lookout. I think they are basically the same. My guys love it, but have never gotten car sick. I kept them in the house for the first 2 days and let them sleep in them. When I put them in the car, they did not resist. Brady's mom and I got our harnesses from QVC. They are called the Yap Wrap. They are really nice and pretty! I will attach a picture just in case you didn't see it in the gallery.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They are great BUT i would not get one that small. I use the one from Snoozer & they LOVE it. Mine is suitable for up to 25 lbs & it gives them just enough room to lay down somewhat & mine are 11lbs & 16lbs. On one that small they will only be able to sit up & not lay down. Not a good option for when they get tired or bored. I got a smaller one & Dreamer didnt fit well & Tripp didnt like it.
There are many websites that offer decent prices but i actually found a local place the cheapest & they can order all their products. I want to get the perch seat that covers the whole back seat & can fit a few dogs. Tripp got very restless in a crate but really likes to look out the window & be a part of things. Dream travels well in this or a crate. Here is a link to show you what i have. Hope that helps!

http://www.snoozerpetproducts.com/catalog_car_pet_products.htm


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I use a seat called fidorido http://www.fidorido.com/. I chose this seat due to the way they are harnesed in. I just thought it looked safe and so far Mirabel likes it just fine. You can actually get it from ebay as well (last time I checked) and you save about $10.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Benji is about 11.4 lbs and about 11 1/2" tall.


 Yikes. Poornima, when you are measuring Benji, are you measuring to the top of his head or to the top of his shoulders? He's so young that the measurement jumped out at me. (For those of you that are wondering why I ask, I used to own Benji's father, so it definitely caught my eye.)

To stay on topic, I have two friends that have the Look Out seat and both love it. One got it specifically because of carsickness and the higher seat stopped it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Shannon,

Thank you so much for posting the link to the larger lookout carseats! I like how they are designed, but I've only seen smaller ones. I didn't know the larger ones even existed! With my 18 pound Hav, I knew he wouldn't fit in the smaller one. 

I just ordered the oversized one (for pets up to 25 lbs.) from Petco.com - they are on sale until tomorrow (7/14)!!!! 

Jane


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Poornima,

Kohana loves hers! I got hers before I brought her home and she is so use to being buckled up that she doesn't like if I hold her in the car. She really loves her carseat and being able to look out. I stick it in the middle of the back seat and the middle seatbelt fastens it in. We just got back from San Diego from the Bay Area and slept almost the whole way down! Get one - you sure won't be sorry and Benji will thank you for his comfortable ride! 

One word of caution: my office thinks I'm crazy that I have a carseat for my puppy - well she is my baby too and I want her safe. My daughter use to drive with her tiny Bichon sitting on her lap until one day she backed into a car taking care of the dog instead. I bought her a carseat for her baby and he too rides in it every time he goes in the car.

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jane, you are probably better off with the larger one. Brady has the smaller one as I bought is when he was a puppy. He is used to it, but he is 17 pounds. He just has to curl up to lay down nicely. He usually likes to lay with his head over the front of the side anyway. I do like the smaller one as it fits in the front seat and Brady would not handle riding alone in the back well. I just make sure that the airbag is turned off when he is in car with me.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello All,
Thank you so much for your inputs.

Here's the one I thougth might work out the best for Benji. It is bigger. Any comments?

http://www.hunterk9.com/site/870877/product/334

Linda, thanks for the picture and the info on the harness. I had seen the picture in your gallery and my husband and I loved it. Can your furbabies lie down? Benji pants a lot and he needs to curl up once in a while. His current (SolvIt Brand) car seat doesn't have much room to do it. Plus, the top edges are too hard. I like the padded LookOut or Snoozer much better for that reason.

Kimberly, being totally inexperienced at where to measure, I put a tape near his shoulders. Benji got so fascinated by the tape measure that he kept tugging at it, needless to say, the whole exercise was not much help to me :frusty: He is a cute little bundle, just perfect to cuddle! Thanks for the input on the carseat!

Libby, what wouldn't we do for our furbabies? 

Thanks again everybody for your inputs!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Poornima,
Yes, that's the larger one. I would get that one. The one I have is smaller and they can not lie down. They do what Brady does and curl up or sit up. They don't seem to mind, but you would be better off with the larger one. Good luck!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Petco has them on sale!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My Biscuit is also carsick at times, and he does love his Lookout carseat. Be sure to use the harness with your seatbelt, so he is safe. It is especially comfortable for longer rides.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, do get the larger one so he can lie down. Biscuit loves to lie on his and contentedly hang his chin on the fluffy ledge. He can get a good nap in it. I forgot where I got mine, it was someplace online, but they embroidered Biscuit's name on the green/gold plaid and it's very attractive w/my gold SUV. For those who care about design!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lookout Car Seat*



Amy R. said:


> Yes, do get the larger one so he can lie down. Biscuit loves to lie on his and contentedly hang his chin on the fluffy ledge. He can get a good nap in it.
> 
> Hi Amy,
> Benji does the same.:biggrin1: Thanks for the feedback!
> ...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the Travelin Dog Pet Seat when we travel long distances. I like that it is more of a flat surface instead of a box shape and it has adjustable legs so it can sit up high or lower. McKenna likes to flop out on her side or even sleep on her back when we travel in the car so it works well for us. I removed the side straps to give the dogs more mobility. It's a bit too small for Sedona so I put a pillow on top for her. My husband hates the seats though. For our day trips or trips around town I use a Puppia harness and a doggy seat belt that hooks into the car seat belt. That, and a pillow to lay on and they are good to go.

Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone--What kind of harness do you use with your carseat? I have the puppia one as well as a ruff rider that Oliver hates for some reason.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I got one off of QVC. It is called the Yap Wrap. It is very strong velcro around the neck and around the belly. It comes in a few different sizes and fits Brady well. Other than not liking the sound of the velcro, he doesn't mind it at all. I thought about getting the Puppia one but I was concerned about having to put it over his head and the neck not fitting correctly. Here is the link for the one I have.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.detail


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got this booster seat: https://www.businessvision.net/edge...roduct&CategoryID=-1&SKU=HT00647&PageNumber=1

https://www.businessvision.net/edge/Stores/petsupplyhouse/ProductImages/HT00647.JPG

for Ricky when he was 4 months old. He was starting to get car sick so I thought this might help. It didn't.  I stopped using it when we got both pups and now use a harness that attaches to their seatbelts. Ricky seemed much better down there on the seat, not looking out and getting nauseous. I never tried Sammy in the booster seat and now it sits in our garage, not used. Maybe I'll pull it out again one day.

Some of these seats mentioned look great!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Marj,
I currently have a carseat by Solvit - http://www.solvitproducts.com/

It can be raised as high as you want. The only disadvantage is that the top edges are too hard. I tried to stuff some foam to make it softer for Benji as he likes to hang his chin on the top egde. of course, it was just a temporary solution until I found something better. Benji is definitely better when he is looking out. The crate was making him miserable.

I have ordered QVC Yap Wrap harness as Linda (ifung5) and Karen (Brady's mom) have been really happy with it and provided me great feedback. I really enjoy this forum as everyone here is so helpful.

Thank you all!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your inputs on the Lookout Carseat! We got ours today and Lincoln immediately jumped into it and lay down! And, he fits!! (I got the oversized one).

Lincoln and Scout are playing in it right now. I am so thrilled that this seat might really work out. Usually Lincoln is too restless--pacing and panting--to lie down in the car. :biggrin1:

Hooray!


----------



## Aurora (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been wrestling with the proper car seating arrangements for Isabel. I got the same booster seat that marjrc linked but abandoned it when Isabel started having car sickness problems which (knock wood) she seems to have outgrown now. I also got one of those booster seats (though small) but Isabel really seems to hate that fake lambs wool stuff. I'm not sure if it gets too hot for her or if it seems to catch and pull her hair. 

I have a harness for her but it's a pain to put on and off -- so I'm intrigued by the Yap Wrap. Something that velro'ed from underneath would be perfect b/c it could stay attached to the seat belt. I take Isabel with me frequently and we often do many short runs so I keep trying to find ways to make it less time-consuming to strap her in. I would like to find her some kind of booster seat b/c she does seem to enjoy looking out, but I haven't found anything that she can get into by herself. On the advice of my dog trainer, I really try to encourage/sustain her independence and don't want it to become the norm that I'm lifting her in and out of the car.

I really appreciate the links to various products.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jane,
Great news about the carseat. Welcome to the club!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All i know is that when i went to pick up my new puppy(an 8 hour drive) he was VERY carsick in a crate, puking & drooling. I put him in the lookout seat & he was fine the whole way home! The rescue gave me a velcro harness for him & it is soooooo easy to put on. I also have the 'step in' harness which is real easy also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I've been wrestling with the proper car seating arrangements for Isabel. I got the same booster seat that marjrc linked but abandoned it when Isabel started having car sickness problems which (knock wood) she seems to have outgrown now. I also got one of those booster seats (though small) but Isabel really seems to hate that fake lambs wool stuff. I'm not sure if it gets too hot for her or if it seems to catch and pull her hair.
> 
> I have a harness for her but it's a pain to put on and off -- so I'm intrigued by the Yap Wrap. Something that velro'ed from underneath would be perfect b/c it could stay attached to the seat belt. I take Isabel with me frequently and we often do many short runs so I keep trying to find ways to make it less time-consuming to strap her in. I would like to find her some kind of booster seat b/c she does seem to enjoy looking out, but I haven't found anything that she can get into by herself. On the advice of my dog trainer, I really try to encourage/sustain her independence and don't want it to become the norm that I'm lifting her in and out of the car.
> 
> I really appreciate the links to various products.


Does she have a favorite blanket or mat? Maybe cover the fake lambs wool with something.
As far as getting to hot I've seen a "sunshade type"thing on windows by carseats.
Thankfully Oliver is like Lincoln and Scout as far as his Lookout car seat.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is Mirabel in the car seat she has. She does just fine in it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Linda!

I love that photo of your 3 Havs in their carseats, side by side. So cute!

I'm waiting to see if each of my dogs likes the carseat....and then maybe I'll order a second one....when my hubby's out of town or something....hehe


----------



## Aurora (Jun 7, 2007)

Those pictures are too cute. How does the harness/strap work on that seat?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aurora said:


> Those pictures are too cute. How does the harness/strap work on that seat?


I'd like to know that too. As many times as I've seen friends put their dogs into the raised seats, I've never looked that carefully. Also, what is the rate of concern in case of an accident? I've avoided soft-sided crates (or using my Sherpa) in the car just in case we ever get in an accident.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The car seat Mirabel has is like a hard plastic tub (can't see in the picture) with a cushion in it. It has slots for the seat belt to secure it and then the fleece tops it all. The two restraints come from the sides and hook to the harness provided. The harness is nice cause it looks like a normal harness and has a D ring on the top that you can use for leashes. It also has two D rings on either side that the straps from the seat attach to. I like it cause if something were to happen, there isn't much movement front to back or side to side. I can try to take a picture or two of the car seat and how it looks with out cover. Also when I bought it they said that you can exchange the harness up to three months if they grow out of the one they have. Actually they have really good pictures on their website http://fidorido.com


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I just purchased the oversize seat for Racquet because he is a big boy 14 pounds at almost six months. He likes to sit in my lap which is against the law in CA. I put the seat in the back and he is getting use to it. 
He still cries and resists getting into the car but I noticed after a few treats he settles down and seems very comfy. Hope this helps.
Elayne
Racquets Mom


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was like that when I first got him one as a puppy. I brought the seat into the house and made a big deal about "his" seat. Treats,praise and all. 
He got carsick often then so I couldn't give him treats in the car.
It took about a month but it worked.....when he saw that seat in the car he jumped right into the seat..
It took awhile to get over being carsick but he did.
Thankfully.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mirabel is a real cutie.....she looks so little in her big ol' car seat!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK guys - on your recommendation I finally bit the bullet and spend a fortune to order the Lookout car seats. DH doesnt know yet, and will flif when they come but I will talk him off the ledge!! I just got a new car last night - a red convertible, and was afraid to put them in the real low seats, so when they come, I hope they are happy and they work. I also bought doggles for them for when the top is down, I hope they will wear them!!! 
Do you recommend putting them on the floor in the house first? Then in the car in the driveway? Before taking them out in them in the car?
Laurie


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Laurie - I got my Lookout a couple weeks ago. Nico loves it, and as a result he's going for a lot more car rides now. I did put it in the house when we first got it and he immediately jumped in, but I suspect he would have been fine if I put him right into it in the car, too. Last week my daughter tried to hold him in her lap in the backseat, and he jumped out of her arms and into his carseat!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is reassuring, I really hope that my guys like them!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

In the house yes! The drive way???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I meant in the car, in the driveway - My guys have problems in the car so I thought it might make it more comfortable and a little less scary to have them in the seats, in the car, in the driveway, without driving them anywhere at first.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurie i just put the seats in the car & the dogs LOVED them right away. I didnt need to put them in the house. Now if i can just get Jax to love them & stop puking when in the car!!!

Laurie, since you have 3 dogs what seat/seats did you go with?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I got the three that are I believe square 16x16 for dogs up to 18 lbs. I dont like to put them together cause they all have different "issues" with the car, and Logan is still throwing up all over too. I have been lining my carseats with peepee pads and he throws up on those & I just whisk them away & put a new one down. My new car only has two seats in the back so one will go in the front passenger seat. I did read a blurb that said that often times these car seat minimize the car sickness - no luck for you????
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Uh no. It did NOT work for poor Jax. Has Logan been better as he gets older? PLEASE give me some hope Laurie!!

We really need some pics with you & your pups riding in the red convertible!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, it does seem that Logan is getting a tiny bit better on the shorter trips. He is still drooling but does not throw up as long as it is not more than 15 minutes. When we went on vacation we gave him meklazine (Bonine) per the doctors instructions & he still threw up. Lily & Lexi both also threw up as pups, and dont know, so there may be hope, maybe Logan (being a guy) is just a little slower!! haha


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We have the Lookout car seat and they love it. Now they can see out and I don't have to worry about them falling to the floor when I stop quick.
We don't have a car sickness problem but I have heard that the carseat helps.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Fo all of you with car sickness problem, I heard about this product on another dog list and thought you all might be interested in it:

http://www.premier.com/pages.cfm?id=188

I don't have any personal experience with it, but I've heard that it does work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we got them today, I put them in the car but am a little frustrated!! They do not really stay in one place very well, any ideas on how to make it more stationary? There were no directions included so I think that the bottom portion of the seatbelt goes across the open areas on the back, so the belt itself is sitting on the back of the lookout seat?? the belt that you hook to their harness also slides up and down the seatbelt - I must be doing something wrong!! Help


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It sounds like you have it right. Just make sure the seat belt is pulled really tight, you might have to adjust it. Good luck and congrats on the new car!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, I was hoping that I was doing it wrong! Has anyone jury rigged theirs to be more stationary? Logan did fine, Lexi did all right although she kept moving into the middle of the carseat between hers and Lily's lookout.
Lilly - had so much room that she wiggled over to the side of the car & was standing in the seat with front paws on side of car - now keep in mind the top was down so I was freaking out a little bit. 
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
The bottom of the seatbelt should go across the back of the seat and the top part should also be over the back of the seat as well. The strap should go on the bottom part of the seatbelt. If Lily has too much room, you just need to tighten the strap a bit so she can't wiggle as far. Brady sometimes puts his paws up on the sides and hangs over at me a bit. Are you attaching them to harnesses? 

Congrats on the new car! what fun!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I am hooking them to harnesses. I the shoulder strap goes inside the lookout too? I put it behind the back of the lookout. But the lap belt part was across the back but inside the lookout. I am sure that Lily could go nowwhere but it just scared me a little. They all had doggles too, Logan kept his black aviators on the whole time. The girls pink glasses with a crystal heart on them ended up around their necks. The strap that hooks to the harness does not seem stationary, it slides from right to left on the seatbelt. I wish the darn thing came with pictures & directions, I feel like an idiot!!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

AND I WILL SAY - to all of you ladies - Get a red convertible!!! It is such a great feeling to ride around with the top down, sun on you!! You get lots of attention! Although DH says the cops will be paying more attention too. Oh well, I have talked myself out of all tickets so far!! If I can just get all my pups situated in there, I will never get out of the car!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Upate on Look Out car seat*

I bought the oversized version and Benji loves it. He hasn't whined even once during our rides. I haven't had courage to take him on longer rides (15+ numutes) without Bonine so we will proceed gradually.

Thanks to everyone for your inputs and tips!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I put the top strap (one that goes across a humans chest) across the back of the car seat (inside it). That seems to hold it more stationary. 

I need to see a picture of all of you in the car with the doggles and all. It must be quite a sight!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I only have the lap belt part of my seatbelt going through the back of the Lookout. I tried putting the shoulder belt part through also (I think you're supposed to) but mine wouldn't stay down there. I have the lap belt part pulled real tight, though, so the seat doesn't move. It helps that I have the oversize one and it takes up just about all the room in between the door and the back seat fold-down drink holder.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will try to put the shoulder belt on the back of the lookout tomorrow and see how that works. I was so excited about taking them out in these seats, and as I was putting them in the car they kept jumping in to them, so maybe I didnt spend enough time trying to get them to fit properly. Thanks


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Laurie,
> I put the top strap (one that goes across a humans chest) across the back of the car seat (inside it). That seems to hold it more stationary.
> 
> I need to see a picture of all of you in the car with the doggles and all. It must be quite a sight!


I do the same thing and it works great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, cruising the main in her red convertible....... and one pooch!










Okay... so it's not REALLY Laurie and one of the pooches, but it's the closest I could find! Laurie, you will HAVE to send in the REAL deal, girl! :whoo:

Pretty soon your Havs will be the envy of every dog in the neighborhood!










And I found our Guccigirl in the perfect "convertible" !









LOL O.k. I'm having too much fun here...... gotta go...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Marj, 
You're good!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You're not an idiot, Linda, you're doing it right. I felt the same way when I got mine--where are the darn directions to this thing? I have the lap part of the seatbelt holding it down. In my car that is a very tight fit. 

Karen, I don't know how you get the top part of the belt across the back, no can do in my SUV. But it is snug as is. Yes, Linda, I've also attached the strap to the back belt, and it slides, and Biscuit has a bit too much freedom. I've got to shorten it somehow. . . .


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am not sure how it works with the top part of the belt, but somehow it does. I do use my carseat in the front seat, so maybe that makes a difference. Hang on, DH is going to think I am completely nuts, but I am going to go take a picture of it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was so right on that one. DH asked where I was going. I told him and he said I was crazy Here are a few pictures of how mine fits in the car. I didn't have the heart to wake Brady and put him in it to show an example. Plus, he would have gotten excited thinking we were going somewhere.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pix, Karen, thank you. Mine is installed in the front seat as well, but the top belt is angled too high to effectively hold it, has to go behind it. I like the way you installed the anchor strap & will try it. As for DH---well, he may be right! :biggrin1: My husband can't even believe this forum exists, and wonders what we all talk about. Fortunately , he adores the dog!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I will try to put the shoulder strap over it. I think I am going to try to anchor the harness strap to the center of the seatbelt. That seems to be my biggest concern, I am just not comfortable with how the harness strap slides. Well I only have a 4 seat convertivbled, so if all three come with me, no one else can come, I have car seats in all of them. Hubby said - I cant believe you bought these, how much did this put us back??? I didnt answer, just said, come see how cute they look!!! I gotta now get them to keep their doggles on!! 
Marj, I WISH I looked that good !! Maybe I can figure out how to put the pups in that car with that girl and just pretend that I am her!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have my lookout seat installed in the back. That was the recommendation that came with it. I would have much preferred to have him sitting next to me in the front, but if it's more dangerous . . .

My problem is, half the time he jumps out and winds up sitting on the seat next to it -- that darn harness attachment moves too easily across the seat belt.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Annie's Mom (Havanese or Not)*

We take Annie with us everywhere we can on a bed pillow on my lap in the car. We even take it in some stores where she is allowed, put the pillow and Annie in the cart. This is also helping her socialization process as people come up to her all the time...she is a real ham!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I have my lookout seat installed in the back. That was the recommendation that came with it. I would have much preferred to have him sitting next to me in the front, but if it's more dangerous . . .
> 
> My problem is, half the time he jumps out and winds up sitting on the seat next to it -- that darn harness attachment moves too easily across the seat belt.


Dangerous if you have airbags in the front---I think


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My airbags turn off if there is a certain weight in the seat (but not enough for a grown person). They turn off when the carseat is in.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

jimandjudy4321 said:


> We take Annie with us everywhere we can on a bed pillow on my lap in the car. We even take it in some stores where she is allowed, put the pillow and Annie in the cart. This is also helping her socialization process as people come up to her all the time...she is a real ham!


Hi Judy, I think being on someone's lap has greatly helped our Sammy with car sickness. Thing is, it is quite dangerous if they aren't buckled in. They can fly to the floor or elsewhere when we break suddenly and become a projectile and hit someone in the car should there be an accident.

I've found a way for my daughter to still have Sammy on her lap or next to her and yet for both of them to be buckled. We use harness belts for pets and have both my daughter's and Sammy's belts buckled in.

Linda wrote: _"Marj, You're good!"_

LMBO ! Thanks, but I had waaaaaaaayy too much time on my hands I guess! lol ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My car is new and has an on/off switch for the frontseat airbag, otherwise, I wouldn't put the Lookout up there. That's fortunate, because I think I'd have an accident if I had constantly to turn around to see what Biscuit is doing in the backseat. 
We all agree that that darn harness strap slipping is a problem. I cannot understand why it wasn't designed in a fixed position!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Seeing that picture, I think I know why my shoulder belt has to go behind. I have the oversized seat, so the lap belt has to go further across and the shoulder belt goes with it, to the point that it won't stay over the back of the seat. For anyone who is considering the oversized seat, you should know that it takes up a little more than one seat. I have a small car (a Honda Civic), and while my three kids normally fit in the back, with the oversized Lookout carseat back there I can only fit one child and one dog. With the regular Lookout I could fit two kids and a dog. Not a big deal for me, because I also have a minivan available, but something to consider if you have a small car and more than a couple passengers.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did take Logan out last night and put the shoulder strap on the back of the lookout, and pulled the lap belt tight. It did seem to hold a little better. I took a large safety pin and pinned the harness strap to the middle of the seatbelt, that did seem to work better. As a matter of fact I did a little research and I remember seeing that as a suggestion. They say you can do that until your dog is familiar with the seat & stays in it. Logan is not my problem though, as he does not leave the seat, so I will try it with Lily - she is my difficult one. Thanks for the pictures Karen, that helped a lot!!
Laurie


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

My Lola suffers from a severe case of car sickness. Does this car seat help the problem. We take Lola and Maggie for a 3 hr car ride at least every other week. Lola normally takes a sedative that was prescribed from the vet and I really hate to give it to her so often. But if I don't she vomits the whole trip. I will try this car seat if everone has gotten good results from it. I have tried everything else.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Boy, do i know how you feel!! My recent addition to our family, Jax, gets so car sick that he too vomits the WHOLE time you are traveling. I have 2 lookout seats for my other dogs(who are great travelers) so i thought i would try that. It didnt help him at all. But that doesnt mean it may not help you. THey say some will grow out of it but not all.

I am with you, i do not want to give my dogs sedatives either(i havent yet). There have been many people here that has tried Rescue Remedy with success, so maybe you can try that & see if it helps. I did get something at a pet store to help calm them & it seems to help somewhat but we have a LONG way to go. We are driving to FLA this Christmas with them so i hope he gets over this soon!! Good Luck! And if you find something that helps, i would LOVE to know about it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, good luck with the lookout seat & carsickness - unfortunatly it did not work for Logan. He has been in the seat 2-3 times, not far trips (15 minutes one way) and still threw up!! I used to give him meklazine(Bonine) when we travelled but he still threw up - I talked to the vet this week and she advised that there is a brand new medication on the market that has just been approved but they dont have it yet. I plan on using it next year for our drive on vacation. You might want to check in to that. I know you dont want them to be drugged, but they gotta be miserable when they are constantly throwing up!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Boy, do i know how you feel!! My recent addition to our family, Jax, gets so car sick that he too vomits the WHOLE time you are traveling. I have 2 lookout seats for my other dogs(who are great travelers) so i thought i would try that. It didnt help him at all. But that doesnt mean it may not help you. THey say some will grow out of it but not all.
> 
> I am with you, i do not want to give my dogs sedatives either(i havent yet). There have been many people here that has tried Rescue Remedy with success, so maybe you can try that & see if it helps. I did get something at a pet store to help calm them & it seems to help somewhat but we have a LONG way to go. We are driving to FLA this Christmas with them so i hope he gets over this soon!! Good Luck! And if you find something that helps, i would LOVE to know about it!


The medication that I give Lola is called acepromazine. I give her 1/4 of a 10mg tablet. It works for her for long rides. I give it to her about 3 hours before her trip. But again it is a sedative and I hestate. But if you are going on a long trip you might want to chek to see if this medication is good for your Jax. Lola had her checkup this week and another medication has come on the market that is supposed to be safe. I think it is called celera but I am not sure I have to get more informaiton about it. I forgot what the name was but I am going ot and I will send the info to you.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

In Germany there is a gum for travel sickness that we love...of course it won't work for dogs, but the active ingredient in it is Dimenhydrinate which is sold here, too. I guess it is a sedative, too, although I never noticed the effect from the gum. It is amazing how well it worked for me....my daugther was REALLY sick on our trip back this summer (to the point that the people at the airport asked us if we really were going on) and a stronger dose of the same thing helped her to stop puking non-stop (or maybe her stomach was just all emptied out...)

Anyway, I found this online:

[edit] Veterinary use
Dimenhydrinate has successfully been used as an antiemetic and sedative in housepets. It is commonly used to reduce the effects of idiopathic vestibular syndrome. The suggested dosage is 50 mg for dogs (2-4 mg per pound) and 10 mg for cats; duration of effect is 8 hours.

[edit] References


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, and I guess one of the brandnames it is sold under is "Dramamine" here


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dramamine is also sold under Bonine and it is meclazine. That is for the sickness (throwing up) Unfortunately it does not work well with Logan, and my vet says there is a new "wonder drug" for this on the market, they have not gotten it but she thinks by January it will be available. I hope it works for Logan.
Lily and Lexi get the acepromazine - that is like a tranquelizer (they dont throw up, they just get real nervous & upset on long trips) \
What are the odds that I would have three dogs, ALL WITH CAR ISSUED!! 
GEEZ!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok, just checked with the vet and this is the name of the new medication that I mentioned in the earlier thread that I could not remember the name. It is called Cerenia put out by Phizer Pharm. Don't know much about it. The Vet says it is safe but new on the market. Not a sedative type medication. I have to reserach it more.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Laurief said:


> The Dramamine is also sold under Bonine and it is meclazine. That is for the sickness (throwing up) Unfortunately it does not work well with Logan, and my vet says there is a new "wonder drug" for this on the market, they have not gotten it but she thinks by January it will be available. I hope it works for Logan.
> Lily and Lexi get the acepromazine - that is like a tranquelizer (they dont throw up, they just get real nervous & upset on long trips)
> What are the odds that I would have three dogs, ALL WITH CAR ISSUED!!
> GEEZ!!


I have to watch for the nervous issue. Never noticed that. That I don't need.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for that info. I want to research it too before the vet gives it to him. I appreciate the info!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Thanks for that info. I want to research it too before the vet gives it to him. I appreciate the info!!


http://www.pfizerah.com/product_overview.asp?drug=CR&country=US&lang=EN&species=CN


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Paige, I just printed the info out and will read it later, when I can concentrate.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

oh thanks


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just tried Jax (with everyone in the car) again & he puked after about 3 minutes.............. I am trying to do slow trips but its not working. I guess i will have to resort to drugs for his sake.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry Shannon - if you find the magic solution, let me know, Logan could use it!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I just tried Jax (with everyone in the car) again & he puked after about 3 minutes.............. I am trying to do slow trips but its not working. I guess i will have to resort to drugs for his sake.


Hi Shannon,

Scout was a big puker too at first....I had to resort to having him on an empty stomach + Bonine + Lookout Car seat in the front seat next to me. With that combo, he has made it on a 45 minute trip recently - our longest barf-free ride so far. Otherwise, he'd be drooling and vomiting within minutes....

Oh, and I make him wear a baby bib in the car too!

Good luck with little Jax!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

The Vet Tech that works in the office where I take Lola and Maggie suggested to play in the car with her, feed a few meals in the car that is in the driveway. I have not done that but thought I might pass the suggestion on.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I wish it were so easy!! My three love to play in the car, they play in my car, in guests cars - they love the car. Just dont let it move..uke:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was given to understand that some dogs do better on car rides with their tummies somewhat full while the others do better on empty stomachs. 

I met a golden retriever breeder and she told me that one of her dogs used to throw up within seconds on a car ride. She used ginger (ginger snap cookies) and he stopped throwing up right away. 

Benji has been doing better with LookOut Car Seat + Bonine+ empty stomach + slightly rolled down windows.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I can say that Lily does much better in the convertible in the lookout car seat. I dont know if it is the wind, or just that she can really see out, but she seems more preoccupied and less likely to be agitated and whine.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

We just got the Lookout car seat deluxe (I think it holds up to a 25 lb dog) and Lito LOVES it!!!!!!! We spend a ton of time in the car so this has really improved the quality of his ride, he is in heaven now!

!~KRistin


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, I have heard that about ginger too. It's supposed to really help with motion sickness.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I questioned the Vet about the ginger and she told me that it has to be given at least a week before the trip. How does everyone give the ginger to their pets and how much do you give and when do you all give it? Do you think it helps?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lola said:


> I questioned the Vet about the ginger and she told me that it has to be given at least a week before the trip. How does everyone give the ginger to their pets and how much do you give and when do you all give it? Do you think it helps?


That surprises me... I heard from a woman who swears by ginger snap cookies to give them at least one hour before the ride, but definitely not a whole WEEK. That seems a bit over the top. Not to mention that it doesn't seem likely to me... how long does ginger take to go through your system? I doubt it's in there for a week. I don't mean to question your vet, just it does sound a bit odd to me.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I tried ginger cookies on Reece and it didn't help, but then again, I have tried everything I could think of or was told to try and nothing has worked..He has gotten car sick since the day I brought him home, and he will be 2 in Nov.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie and Benji's mom--

How much Bonine do you give your pups? I'd like to try that with Havee. Thanks, Jan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I gave Bonine to Kubrick when he was a puppy once on a trip. The dosage is 1/2 pill for dogs under 25lbs and a full pill for dogs over 25lbs.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> That surprises me... I heard from a woman who swears by ginger snap cookies to give them at least one hour before the ride, but definitely not a whole WEEK. That seems a bit over the top. Not to mention that it doesn't seem likely to me... how long does ginger take to go through your system? I doubt it's in there for a week. I don't mean to question your vet, just it does sound a bit odd to me.


She said it takes a while to build up in the system and that is why it was useful to start giving small amounts daily at least a week in advance. She also said that it was hard to get the exact dose for a small dog correct. She was talking about the ginger capsules, I did not ask about ginger cookies but that would seem to be easier to give. I might try that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, Did Havee get sick coming to my house this weekend? Poor Baby.
I started out with 3/4 of a tablet, didnt work, went to a full tablet, still doesnt work very well. I just called my vet and asked them to order the Cerenia for me. I will let you know if I get it.
Laurie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bonine*



Jan D said:


> Laurie and Benji's mom--
> 
> How much Bonine do you give your pups? I'd like to try that with Havee. Thanks, Jan


I gave him 1/4 of a tablet when he was a puppy. Benji is 10 months and 13 lbs now. I still continue to give the same dose (1/4 tablet 1 1/2 to 2 hours before our departure). He seems to be fine with that. I had given half a tablet once but it made him very drowsy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Ginger snap cookies*



Lola said:


> She said it takes a while to build up in the system and that is why it was useful to start giving small amounts daily at least a week in advance. She also said that it was hard to get the exact dose for a small dog correct. She was talking about the ginger capsules, I did not ask about ginger cookies but that would seem to be easier to give. I might try that.


Benji is allergic to wheat, so Ginger snap cookies were no use for me. I could not find anything delicious and suitable for dogs that contained ginger. How would you feed a ginger capsule? As the vet mentioned, it would be hard to figure out the dosage.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie,

No, Havee didn't get sick on the way to your house on sunday. We tried something new. He is ok for short trips around town but usually gets sick after about 1 hour into the trip. We decided we should stop after 45 minutes and walk him a bit, we fed him then too, because we figured he'd be better leaving on an empty stomach. And he made it fine for the last 10-15 minutes.

So that worked. We're not too anxcious to do that on every longer trip, but if it helps him get through it we might have to. 

We have him in a plastic crate too. I wonder if he'd do better just harnessed in the back seat. But if he vomits, at least it's all contained in the crate and is absorbed in the blanket on the bottom. 

Thanks for the dosage info Laurie, Lina and Poornima! We have to give it a try. But be sure to let us know how the Cerena works on Logan, OK Laurie?

Jan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Plastic crate*



Jan D said:


> We have him in a plastic crate too. I wonder if he'd do better just harnessed in the back seat. But if he vomits, at least it's all contained in the crate and is absorbed in the blanket on the bottom.
> 
> Jan


Jan, since I see Havee and Benji have similar experience on the rides, I thought you should have this as an FYI.........I used to keep Benji in the plastic crate initially. He continued to cry, whine and puke. When I moved him in the Look out seat, he stopped crying and whining. He never threw up on less than 15 -minute- rides but anything more than 15+ minutes and he would throw up.

I am hoping that Benji will outgrow his carsickness as he gets older. Good luck with Havee!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Poornima, does Benji throw up in the car seat too, or just in the crate? Are the car seats machine washable?

Havee is so good, I feel so badly for him. He never cries or whines during the throwing up sessions. He never complains about being in the crate or about throwing up!! He's great on short trips around town when we don't put him in his crate and he'll last 1 hour in his crate on longer trips. Poor baby.... 

Does the Bonine work for Benji?

Jan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jan,
Benji was only 15 weeks old when he whined, cried and threw up in the crate . I got him a seat (not the Look out) right away and he stopped crying and whining in the seat. I once fed him about 3 hours before our trip. The stop and go traffic and full tummy did make him sick and he threw up. 

With Bonine, empty tummy, windows sligtly rolled down Benji is doing fine in the Look out car seat- no throwing up at all on any of our trips. Hope it continues!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Oh, and I make him wear a baby bib in the car too! "

*** I have been doing that with Sammy and it saves a lot of cleaning up! 

Ricky AND Sammy were carsick every time, then Ricky would only drool. That lasted a long while, but he hasn't drooled or got car sick in months ! Since before he was 1 year. Yaaaaaay!! He just grew out of it with persistent, short trips and trying to make it as pleasant as we could. This hasn't worked for Sammy as yet though.

What really helps, in our case, is having our 12 yr. old daughter buckled in the same seat as Sammy, holding him on her lap. We make sure there is a towel there and the dogs are always buckled in their harnesses and atop towels to make for easy cleanup. I always keep paper towels and wet ones in the van too. Of course, I am not always going out with my daughter along, so the dogs still need to be o.k. on their own. Working on it!! 

We used to have the plastic crate when Ricky was only a few months old, but then I bought a booster seat and that didnt' help either. They are now using harnesses and I've found it's made a big improvement.

Good luck everyone. It's no fun!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Poornima:
I purchased the larger lookout seat for Racquet since he is very large -20 pounds at 8 months.
At first he refused to sit in it because he liked to ride sitting on my lap. I put him in the seat and would ride him around for a few minutes every day. Within a week he was fine and just loves the seat. Sometimes he will stand up and look out the window and other days he will just snuggle in the seat.
He is not prone to car sickeness but the longest ride has been two hours so far. 
Good luck.
Elayne and Racquet


----------

